# My parents don't want to go do anything!



## shyguy07

Does anyone that lives at home, parents never want to do anything? I remember when I was younger we used to go to eat or to stores together. But about 10 years ago it stopped happening. We haven't been on vacation in 9 years. I rarely (maybe once a year) go anywhere with either parent. And if both parents go, they seem to get grumpy and start arguing. Like once we were going to go eat somewhere and we got there and it had a huge line, so we decided to go somewhere else, but my dad was grumpy and said, "We'll just eat at home" so my mom got annoyed and we basically just wasted a bunch of gas.


----------



## Kadoosh

Many people here would kill for parents like that


----------



## LimePenguin

shyguy, I feel your pain *hats off*



Kadoosh said:


> Many people here would kill for parents like that


I can't speak for most people here, but NO WAY!

In fact, I firmly believe this is the number 1 reason I have SA. My siblings also have had very little social success for most of their lives, or at least until soon after they moved out.

I hated being stuck indoors every evening, weekend and all summer while friends were going places with their families (or friends) :bah

I'm so glad I'm an adult now!


----------



## Fangirl96

My parents are the same. They had zero desire to leave the country, or even our town, so i was stuck here. Zero vacations. They had zero hobbies. My dad used to sleep most of the day and my mom just read books or whatever.
And that folks is how i ended up as an 18 yearold who has never left the country and havent left their town in 3 years, and is too f*****g scared to ever try to leave because of zero experience. I don't know how to do simple things like travelling or idk..go to a bowling alley or something. Cheers mom and dad.


----------



## Mxx1

I wish my parents where like that. My parents forces me to be outside all the time during summer and drags me along often when they visit friends. I wish my parents where more boring and didn't want to do anything. They are way too social for me.

I understand this is a problem for you, but sometimes my parents drives me nuts with all the visiting.


----------



## Farideh

This is why you need friends. My parents are the exact opposite. They're really hyper for someone they're age. They took a trip to Mexico and stayed there for ten days. Then they decided to drag me along with them to Arizona. They have a lot more friends and speak to me like I'm a loser because I don't have not even one friend. They're jerks.


----------



## jlscho03

My parents never really did anything even when I was growing up. Eating out was a rare, rare treat that happened, maybe once every three years or so? Let alone activities like going to parks, bowling, (sometimes I went to the movie with my mom), or other things. Now, even together, they didn't do things. No date nights, no trips away from home, no vacations. They just stay at home. @Fangirl96, that's a lot like my parents. I also feel behind in doing some things, but it's not too bad.

In fact... I've learned a lot of my habits of sticking to the indoors and not doing too much from them. I suppose at least my parents don't look down on me for a lack of a social life, at least. I'm also starting to be more open about it with people. When people ask why I don't go out and do anything I just say that my parents never did, and I sort of grew up that way, too (I'm an only child). It's not a cop-out, but it was just sort of how I was indirectly raised.


----------



## shyguy07

I guess I can see what you mean by wanting parents not doing anything if you have SA. But for me, I guess I just miss the memories and would like to relive them while I can. I'd like to go to the beach as a family again or to a movie or something. I remember doing that stuff when I was really young. And we used to go to McDonald's for breakfast a lot on weekends.

I think it did hamper my social skills a lot, because I never met up with classmates outside of school, since we didn't go out much. I actually felt weird having friends outside of school or having them over to my house. The only time I ever had classmates to a birthday party was when I was in kindergarten and only time I went to a birthday party until college was fourth grade. None of the kids in my neighborhood were my age either. They were in high school when I was in elementary.


----------



## Fangirl96

jlscho03 said:


> @Fangirl96, that's a lot like my parents. I also feel behind in doing some things, but it's not too bad.
> 
> In fact... I've learned a lot of my habits of sticking to the indoors and not doing too much from them. I suppose at least my parents don't look down on me for a lack of a social life, at least. I'm also starting to be more open about it with people. When people ask why I don't go out and do anything I just say that my parents never did, and I sort of grew up that way, too (I'm an only child). It's not a cop-out, but it was just sort of how I was indirectly raised.


I'm actually an only child too! I wonder if it might be more common among families with only one child? Like, maybe parents with many kids feel more of a need to entertain all their kids? Finding new ways to force their kids to spend time with eachother. When you only have one kid, i think it might be more like "you go do your hobbies by yourself darling, we already spend lots of time together every day since we only have you".


----------

